# potential job for a fish shop. what sort of salary should I expect?



## Kyle Lambert (23 Mar 2015)

Ive applied for a management position at a fish shop in my local area. They deal in everything fish related but also have a small mammals and bird section.

They have two shops. One in my local area and another about 60 mikes away in London. I will be expected to travel to and manage both stores to some degree.

In previous management roles I have been able to ask for £28k p.a before tax but that was for Tesco. As a team leader I was able to take £19.5k.

I know it's a much smaller company than tesco (most are!) and that it would be unreasonable to expect that much money but at the same time I don't want to undersell myself.

I have pretty good knowledge of marine and fresh water set ups having successfully bred various marine fish and discus in the past. The fact that I have been a department manager before means I have experience in running a team. I think this makes me a valuable asset

Any ideas guys? I'm interested in the job for obvious personal reasons but I can't take the extra responsibility for a minimal pay increase.

Cheers!


----------



## chilli (23 Mar 2015)

hi kyle 
as i have just looked into a assistant management roll the pay for that was low 20s at the top end and 17 bottem end.

hope this helps


----------



## Rahms (23 Mar 2015)

I would worry about what you need to be paid in order to consider this a promotion, rather than what you _can_ get paid.  Bit of a floppy answer, as I've never had the pleasure of working for a LFS! Also, if your username is your real name, I'd remove your current salary. This is a pretty big site and it makes negotiations a lot easier for them if they know it.

Good luck!


----------



## Kyle Lambert (23 Mar 2015)

Rahms said:


> I would worry about what you need to be paid in order to consider this a promotion, rather than what you _can_ get paid.  Bit of a floppy answer, as I've never had the pleasure of working for a LFS! Also, if your username is your real name, I'd remove your current salary. This is a pretty big site and it makes negotiations a lot easier for them if they know it.
> 
> Good luck!



Should have made a throwaway! Not sure how to change anything on mobile!


----------



## Kyle Lambert (23 Mar 2015)

Rahms said:


> I would worry about what you need to be paid in order to consider this a promotion, rather than what you _can_ get paid.  Bit of a floppy answer, as I've never had the pleasure of working for a LFS! Also, if your username is your real name, I'd remove your current salary. This is a pretty big site and it makes negotiations a lot easier for them if they know it.
> 
> Good luck!



And as for what I'd consider enough to be a promotion is pretty much what id expect someone running a shop to be paid!


----------



## Ghosty (25 Mar 2015)

Way to many variables to give a definitive answer, store size weekly turnover, location, you age, past experiance, qualifications, I'd expect lower end 20k for a small company, higher 20k for a branded store


----------



## kirk (18 May 2015)

Would any of your experience realy matter at a fish shop.?
Oh hang on i think I'm getting my fish shops mixed up I was thinking fish mongers.    
I ran a small aquatics place some years ago, I hated it eventually, it was the fact that then I delt with more idiots than people who cared, it was the horror stories, of there experimental community tanks.
Can I put an Oscar in with neons?  kind of question cheese you off.

I've banned myself from places like pets at home now as I can't help but over hear the staffs nonsense,I kept  butting in and ruining there sale.


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 May 2015)

kirk said:


> ,I kept butting in and ruining there sale.


I think that this is pretty good sport. I enjoy asking numpties difficult questions


----------



## kirk (18 May 2015)

^^


----------



## dw1305 (19 May 2015)

Hi all,





kirk said:


> I can't help but over hear the staffs nonsense,I kept butting in and ruining there sale


 I can't help myself either, I also do it at the Garden Centre (I worked as a nurseryman years ago).

cheers Darrel


----------



## parotet (19 May 2015)

My favourite moment is when I hear someone saying: "I have a planted tank and I have problem with algae".
During the last years, I have learnt that the solution to algae is quite expensive, but in proportion to the customers' willingness to empty his wallet. 

Let's be honest. There are hundred of people that approach the hobby in a foolish way. Someone that discovers at the LFS that what he has in his tank are algae and spends more than 100€ on products in that moment (I promise, I've seen this) is someone looking for the consequences of self-deceit, don't you think so? Let's put the blame on everyone...

Jordi


----------



## mr. luke (25 May 2015)

My current wage isnt terrible but id happily take a paycut to manage my lfs. Its a tossup between wages and job satisfaction. My current job is quite enjoyable but id enjoy the lfs job more so id take a little less money.

Also not sure id be looking at a management role for anything less than mid 20's if it was in any other industry but for a good aquatics store id dbe flexible.


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 May 2015)

You also need to factor in what you actually need to earn to live - not exist...plus are they going to pay your travel expenses etc...mid 20s plus expenses seems fair.
My first job leaving school was working in a freshwater tropical fish wholesalers. Long and unsociable hours. Netting all the dead fish first thing in the morning wasn't much fun. And even less fun was euthanizing the ones that weren't quite dead. I doubt running a LFS is that much different...it's not necessarily a dream job.
Anyway good luck...


----------

